# Alberta winter advice



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

I will be moving to grande prairie at the end of this month from Scotland to start a new job. I have done a lot of reading about the harsh Alberta winters which I can't really comment on until I experience one. I have been in the French Alps at its coldest. I am not that bothered about the cold from my wife and I point of view -(we will just wear suitable clothing) - i am worries about my two young children - (aged 2 1/2 and 1/2). I am seeking advice on how to protect them/types of clothing etc. my daughter is a nightmare for taking of her gloves and hats. Any info what be greatly appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

When you get to Grande Prairie just head to Walmart or Sears and buy the kids snow suits, boots, hats and gloves. They will need to wear them or you'll be taking them to hospital with severe frostbite. As you'll be buying new snow suits every year, don't buy the expensive ones
It will be very cold many days so your daughter had better toe the line, so to speak. You\wife will find it a PIA when you need to dress/undress the kids when you go out/come back in from the cold. They will be all dressed in their snow suits and, sure as God made little green apples, one or both will need to pee-pee.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> When you get to Grande Prairie just head to Walmart or Sears and buy the kids snow suits, boots, hats and gloves. They will need to wear them or you'll be taking them to hospital with severe frostbite. As you'll be buying new snow suits every year, don't buy the expensive ones It will be very cold many days so your daughter had better toe the line, so to speak. You\wife will find it a PIA when you need to dress/undress the kids when you go out/come back in from the cold. They will be all dressed in their snow suits and, sure as God made little green apples, one or both will need to pee-pee. Much Good Luck.


Thanks for that - as you can understand I just want them to be safe - ( no frozen children so to speak lol)! I assume in the winter months kids do not really play outside - instead go to indoor centres or play in the house etc


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kids play outside in the winter and love it. Obviously there are bitterly cold days when you would keep them inside but for the most part, if they're warmly dressed, they can handle the weather.


----------



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Kids play outside in the winter and love it. Obviously there are bitterly cold days when you would keep them inside but for the most part, if they're warmly dressed, they can handle the weather.


That's cool - like I said before I have no idea what to expect so your advice is greatly appreciated. I'm sure we will all enjoy the new experience


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Rexel01 said:


> Thanks for that - as you can understand I just want them to be safe - ( no frozen children so to speak lol)! I assume in the winter months kids do not really play outside - instead go to indoor centres or play in the house etc


Once the little ones get to "enjoy" the first cold snap, they will stay out and play all the time..At least the little "monsters" (5&7) next door did. They are Brits and their parents dislike winter, so last winter every afternoon they will come to get uncle G (me) and we'd go sledding, snowball fighting and ice fishing.

Just make sure your little ones are nicely bundled and hydrated.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

agree with all mentioned above.

We have a four year old, and we bought a really great snowsuit from Walmart. Good snow boots, hats and gloves. Our son loves sledding, ice skating and going out to play in it. As long as you are wrapped well you will be fine. Sears and superstore do great snow suits and snow boots.

On the bitterly cold days we stay in and do lots of arts and crafts and play games. ��


----------

